# The ultimate solution for Chewies shooting Field



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> After 28 targets Sat. one of the Chewies made a comment about the volume of arrows he'd shot,the amount of walking he'd done and being too tired to shoot the animal round.
> 
> dswaney09 reached down and unhooked his artificial leg, held it up to the chewie and said: "Well if you need another leg, you can borrow mine".  Way to go Dion! :shade:


Priceless!!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

that was the perfect kodak moment....and ya missed it (in the tone of payton manning)


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*prag*

yeah, it sucks to be old and fat but how many 58 year old guys beat my 527 on one of the hardest field coarses in the Southeast or maybe even the USA and considering this was my 5th "field shoot" ever I didn't think it was that bad. Oh and by the way I did manage to make it around the animal round and yes I was exhausted after 126 arrows and yes the moment was funny as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh and by the way I don't chew but I do bet and I've got a Ben franklin that says you don't beat me this Saturday at the state championship so step up if your feeling frisky. Mark


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

SNAPTHIS said:


> yeah, it sucks to be old and fat but how many 58 year old guys beat my 527 on one of the hardest field coarses in the Southeast or maybe even the USA and considering this was my 5th "field shoot" ever I didn't think it was that bad. Oh and by the way I did manage to make it around the animal round and yes I was exhausted after 126 arrows and yes the moment was funny as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh and by the way I don't chew but I do bet and I've got a Ben franklin that says you don't beat me this Saturday at the state championship so step up if your feeling frisky. Mark


Sounds like I missed all the action Saturday...I look forward to the grudge match, but unless prag pulls his head out of his :bartstush: its going to be a short fight...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SNAPTHIS said:


> yeah, it sucks to be old and fat but how many 58 year old guys beat my 527 on one of the hardest field coarses in the Southeast or maybe even the USA and considering this was my 5th "field shoot" ever I didn't think it was that bad. Oh and by the way I did manage to make it around the animal round and yes I was exhausted after 126 arrows and yes the moment was funny as hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh and by the way I don't chew but I do bet and I've got a Ben franklin that says you don't beat me this Saturday at the state championship so step up if your feeling frisky. Mark


Well well, ole "STRAP"THIS finally showed up to shoot a qualifier. :shade: Now unlike the targets at S+W where you managed to shoot not one, but 2 of the straps holding the targets together, the targets at the MooTel are held up with 6x6 posts. So don't count on getting your "chicken wing" arrows back this year. .

And since we've not exchanged "crispies" yet, I guess I'll have to put one on the line. Now you have been around Field long enough to know what a crispie is, haven't you? - it sure ain't a Ben Franklin. 

Remember, I shot with a "Pro" on Sat. and he gave me some tips that I'll be working on this week. Thing is, the tips were nothing new, Jarlicker has been trying to pound them in my head all year, BUT the "Pro" went into a little more detail on "why". Besides, as bad as I've been shooting lately, I'm bound to have a good day(s) soon and since time is running out this year, I'm counting on it being next weekend. :teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Sounds like I missed all the action Saturday...I look forward to the grudge match, but unless prag pulls his head out of his :bartstush: its going to be a short fight...


Well, I could switch to SMBHFS, but I'm not going to do that. :shade:

I'll be there dragging my magnet behind me and have my arrow puller on my quiver in case YOU need it again and again and again. (Better re-tip SOME arrows before Sat.) :mg:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Crunchy?*



SNAPTHIS said:


> Oh and by the way I don't chew but I do bet and I've got a Ben franklin that says you don't beat me this Saturday at the state championship so step up if your feeling frisky. Mark


Dang Prag, looks like you woke a sleeper. You might have bitten off more than you can "chew". Who knows, maybe the pressure will get to him if you accept his challenge. What do you call this, a CRUNCHY?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Dang Prag, looks like you woke a sleeper. You might have bitten off more than you can "chew". Who knows, maybe the pressure will get to him if you accept his challenge. What do you call this, a CRUNCHY?


Ah, STRAPthis is no sleeper - I am well aware of him - just wish he'd shot the indoor tournament back in Feb. He might not be so eager to wager that "crunchy" :shade:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, STRAPthis is no sleeper - I am well aware of him - just wish he'd shot the indoor tournament back in Feb. He might not be so eager to wager that "crunchy" :shade:


Is he Freestyle or pins???? 

I have seen Sanpthis shoot, and unless he has just completely lost it, he would be a contender in any Senior division. 


here's what took it up in MD last year. 

http://www.md-archery.org/2008_CHAMPS_OUTDOOR_FIELD.htm


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

*prag*

yes I did manage to completely screw up 2 shots for zeros but in the end I still got the trophy!!!!!!!!!!! whooohooooo!!!! Wait until you see what I'm bringing to shoot this weekend you won't believe it, could be worth an extra 10 points and if I put that 10 on top of the 527, well can you say bumpin 540????
So I'll take the crispy bet for Saturdays score and maybe I'll let you press for Sunday.....................you ever shot 540 Prag???? Note this is an invite for anyone over 55 I got your crispy and I will be your Huckleberry come play


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SNAPTHIS said:


> yes I did manage to completely screw up 2 shots for zeros but in the end I still got the trophy!!!!!!!!!!! whooohooooo!!!! Wait until you see what I'm bringing to shoot this weekend you won't believe it, could be worth an extra 10 points and if I put that 10 on top of the 527, well can you say bumpin 540????
> So I'll take the crispy bet for Saturdays score and maybe I'll let you press for Sunday.....................you ever shot 540 Prag???? Note this is an invite for anyone over 55 I got your crispy and I will be your Huckleberry come play


Ever shot a 540...better ask him if he has ever shot a 527 :wink:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

You guys crack me up,I wished I lived out there were you shoot so much field.We here in Wisconsin dont get that many field shoots during the summer.Lots of 900s and V-formations.But this 55 year old would love to bring my 546s out there and get in on the Bennies.
But judging from the way you guys banter back and forth,sounds like a great group of guys, that would make good friends too!Especially you BH.Later.Don


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I could switch to SMBHFS, but I'm not going to do that. :shade:
> 
> I'll be there dragging my magnet behind me and have my arrow puller on my quiver in case YOU need it again and again and again. (Better re-tip SOME arrows before Sat.) :mg:


Already done with the re-tipping. You going to look for that other one for me? I got out of there and forgot. letrs see you do it with a recurve...:tongue: how many points you giving me?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ever shot a 540...better ask him if he has ever shot a 527 :wink:


Got that right...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Tim.......herd the cows to the barn....it's gonna be a dangerous weekend....*

.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Mark I am just practicing for when I hit the senior class. With the likes of James Thurmon and Alan Hines dont get to Master class too quick you are going to have to pump those scores way up to 550's.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Should be interesting this weekend*

With all this smack talk this weekend will sure be full of excitement. Yes, Tim I agree with Lucky, better keep the cows in the back pasture:wink: Wonder if my ankle bracelets will be here in time for this weekend?


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Are you planning on shooting in leg irons. Sounds freaky!


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

*?*



pragmatic_lee said:


> After 28 targets Sat. one of the Chewies made a comment about the volume of arrows he'd shot,the amount of walking he'd done and being too tired to shoot the animal round.
> 
> dswaney09 reached down and unhooked his artificial leg, held it up to the chewie and said: "Well if you need another leg, you can borrow mine".  Way to go Dion! :shade:


What's a "chewie"?


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

feildfool said:


> What's a "chewie"?


3-D shooter like me


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Might help!*



jarlicker said:


> Are you planning on shooting in leg irons. Sounds freaky!


Referring to the magnet anklets Montegre "has for sale" Supposed to help your score.


----------

